# Gaggia Coffee repair needed in London - No water coming out of shower head



## Hotte (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

I have an older Gaggia Coffee Classic, descaled it a few times but the water is still only dripping out of the shower head. When switching the pump on it first makes a louder noise which then gets much quieter after a few seconds. Does anyone know someone in London who services these machines, or and idea about the problem or maybe a description on how to service it yourself? Steam / water is coming fine out of the steam pipe.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where in London are you?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Remove the shower plate and disc underneath to check the blockage isn't there (assuming there is one; sounds like one anyway).

Another thing you can try is to blast the group with steam pressure. Flip to steam mode, and when the lit switches off, flip it back to brew mode, and flip the brew switch. This gives a blast of steam at high pressure which could help. You may need a strong descale.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you can get it to me I can get you sorted


----------

